# Sirius ESN/SID on '08 GTI



## Lodep (Jul 18, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find the ESN/SID for the Sirius radio in my '08 GTI?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Sirius ESN/SID on '08 GTI (Lodep)*

It should show up when you tune to channel 0? I think.
And it should be on the tuner under the passengers seat.


----------

